# Advice Request For First Trip To Italy



## WalnutBaron (Jan 25, 2009)

My wife and I will be celebrating our 30th anniversary next year and I have promised to take her to Italy.  We're planning 10-12 days (not including air travel) and would like to visit Northern Italy including Florence, Siena, Venice, Sorrento, and Lake Como.

I have a multitude of Marriott Honored Guest points, Starwood Preferred Guest points, and I'm also interested in trading our week at Westin Princeville--hopefully into Il Poggio which has been highly complimented in the threads I've read here.

Can you offer me advice on how to best use my trade and points to plan and book our trip?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kelso (Jan 26, 2009)

WalnutBaron said:


> We're planning 10-12 days (not including air travel) and would like to visit Northern Italy including Florence, Siena, Venice, Sorrento, and Lake Como.
> 
> I have a multitude of Marriott Honored Guest points, Starwood Preferred Guest points, and I'm also interested in trading our week at Westin Princeville--hopefully into Il Poggio which has been highly complimented in the threads I've read here.


 :whoopie: 

If you help him you are helping two couples. I am in the same situation except that I do not have many Starwood points but I have lots of Marriott points and I am trying to exchange into Il Poggio too. 

So please take the time to help him and I too will use this information. Also, is the fall and spring the best times to go while and yet still having a chance for the Il Poggio in a trade.


----------

